# Engine builders



## Mastermike (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a 1972 GTO. Restoration is underway. I have a 1974 455 with 4 bolt mains for the car. Looking for people that have bought or had a builder build them an engine for their car. I,m looking for a street car with balls 500+HP and still idles well. Any help finding a builder will be appreciated. Thanks Mike


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It would help if you posted a location.


----------



## Mastermike (Oct 7, 2016)

I am in Virginia. I can ship motor anywhere though.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Mastermike said:


> I am in Virginia. I can ship motor anywhere though.


Stay away from Central Virginia Machine Service, it was excellent back in the day but that day has passed.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

Paul Spotts is in PA.

http://www.spottsperformance.com/

Nitemare Performance is in CT.

http://www.nitemareperformance.com/

Eddie's Performance is in NJ.

http://www.eddiesperformance.com/contact.htm

Awesome Engines is in DE.

http://awesomeengines.biz/400-428-455-pontiac-crate-engines/

Richie Hoffman is in Long Island, NY.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/some-cool-pics-455-ramair-heads-34744/

http://www.pontiaczone.com/forum/showpost.php?p=367450&postcount=29


----------



## Mastermike (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow . Thanks BigD. I will check these out. Has anyone used DCI for motor work?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Southwest Machine in San Bernardino re rebuilt my 400 CVMS screwed up and did an excellent job.
I wouldn't recommend shipping your engine to anyone instead find someone reputable within driving distance in case things go wrong.


----------



## Mastermike (Oct 7, 2016)

CVMS is the only builder near me and that's 5 hrs away.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Mastermike said:


> CVMS is the only builder near me and that's 5 hrs away.


For sure you don't want to take it there.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f170/central-virginia-machine-service-cvms-negative-review-106018/


----------

